# My Favorite "looks"



## SonRisa (Nov 8, 2005)

So now that I've actually posted a FOTD here, rather than just limiting them to LJ, here's some past looks I've done that are my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For our Ornamentalism event:











Eyes: Bare Canvas as base, Soft Brown in crease with 224 brush, Sensualize defined in crease and on outer and inner lid with 219 brush, Wishful on middle lid with 242 brush and Browbone with 275 brush. Beautiful iris in tearduct with 275 brush. Mystical Mist as upper liner and bottom waterline liner with 266 brush. Sensualize underneath lower lashes with 219 brush and Wishful at the side of the eye with 266 brush. #7 lashes.

Cheeks: Embellish Glitz gloss and Slave to Love blush

Lips: Cherry (I used Garnet though, oops! :-/) lipliner, Tassle lipstick and Embellish Glitz gloss.


* Halloween Weekend*






I just added onto my dark, vampy work makeup that was blackberry, sketch, shadowy lady and orb. Added: Deep Purple pigment and maroon pigment onto the lid. Copper PRO pigment at outer corners of eyes.Acid Orange pigment on inner eye area and outer eye area, Electric Coral pigment on temples, Frost Pigment on browbone with Reflects red glitter over it, Rockin' Orange glitter on inner eye, Pink Bronze Pigment on cheeks, Vino l/l, Velvet l/s, cut up drugstore lashes, adorn crystals and random purple crystals.


* BEP/Gwen concert*






Eyes: Stillife everywhere, Helix in the crease, Picadilly and Pink Vivid pigment on the lid, Picadilly on the browbone. Reflects Red glitter on browbone and inner eye. Adorn crystals on inner eye. Blacktrack Fluidline and Sugar faux half lashes. Engrave and Gilded White to line. All Black Fibre Rich Mascara.

Cheeks: Refined Golden Bronzer to contour, Pink Vivid on apples of cheeks and Pleasureflush MSF to highlight.

Lips: Pink Fuschia lipliner and Heathertte lipstick


*Idol Eyes Theme Day*






Eyes: Hush CCB all over with 217 brush, Satellite Dreams in crease with 224 brush, Crystal Avalanche as browbone highlight with 213 brush, Royal Wink on lid with 194 brush and Blue pigment over it with 242 brush, Zonk Bleu! on inner eye with 275 brush and Spunsilver Glitter liner over it, Blitz and Glitz as liner with 266 brush and Crystal Avalance and Spunsilver underneath "wings". Prep and Prime Lash and All Black Fibre Rich on lashes. Strut on brows. NW25 select coverup under eyes.

Face: Refined Golden with 168 brush to contour, Dollymix on apples of cheeks

Lips: Pink Treat lipliner, Punkin' lipstick and Veneer Lacquer.







Eyes: Cornflower (with water based mixing medium) on lid, Meadowland in crease, Teal pigment more defined in crease and outer lid, Metamorph in tear duct, upwards and as an inner browbone highlight. Pollen as outer browbone highlight. Engraved as liner

cheeks: Hoola Bronzer (benefit), porcelian pink on apples of cheeks and pleasureflush as cheek highlight.

Lips: Femme Forever PLW and Pink Iridescense Gloss.












Eyes: Bare Canvas as base, Jewel Blue in crease with 224 brush, Plumage defined in crease with 266 brush and blended upwards with 219 and 222 brushes. Brill in tear duct area with 275 brush, Goldbit on browbone with 217 brush and Casino on lid with 236 brush and water based mixing medium. Top waterline is lined with engraved powerpoint, bottom with tealo powerpoint. Below lower lashes is lined with plumage and a 266 brush and jewel blue with a 219. Touch of casino applied with a 263 brush. ZoomBlack mascara. Strut and Cork on brows. NW20 Select Coverup underneath eyes with a 272 brush.

Cheeks: Gold Deposit Mineralized Skin Finish with a 187 brush

Face: Extra Light Hyper Real pressed powder with a 150 brush

Lips: Spice lipliner, Bare Trance lipstick, VGV and VGII lipsticks with Babied Lacquer over them. (See? I tried to find SOMETHING that worked. . .) At work I also changed it twice. For 3 hours I wore Payoff PLW and then changed it to Bronze Shimmer lipstick and Oak lipliner.






Eyes: Stillife as base with 217 brush, Sunplosion in crease and blended upwards with 224 brush, Blu-Noir defined in crease with 219 brush and blended with 222 brush, Belle Azure on lid with 242 brush, Orange Tangent on browbone and tear duct with 275 brush. Blooz Eye Khol underneath top lashes and on waterline, Belle Azure over Blooz on water line, Mangomix underneath bottom lashes and Sunplosion over Mango mix with 263 brush. Strut brow pencil on brows with clear brow set.

Face: NW20 Select Cover-up underneath eyes. Fancy Rey blushcreme on cheeks with 168 brush. Sunplosion over Fancy Rey with 150 brush. Orange Tangent as highlight with 225 brush.

Lips: Cranberry lipliner and Vibrant "O" lipstick.


*Last but not least . . . my absolute favorite "normal" makeup I've done on myself this year.*















 don't wear foundation so I have no clue why my face looks darker than my neck :-/

Eyes: Hush ccb all over with 217 brush, Leisure Time in crease with 224 brush, Kool ccb on lid with 217 and Li'Lily over it with 242 brush. Little Minx more defined in crease with 239 brush, Nocturnelle in outer crease and lid with 219 and 222 brushes. Goldbit as browbone highlight with 252 brush, Living Pink on inner portion of the entire eye lid with 275 brush. Top liner is Black Track with 210 brush and both top and bottom waterline is icon eyes eye khol. Over Icon Eyes on lower water line is Li'Lily, beneath lashes is Littler Minx and Nocturnelle. #20 lashes with ZoomBlack Zoom lash mascara. NW20 concealer underneath eye area and side of nose.

Cheeks: Porcelian Pink on apples, Plum Foolery elsewhere with 168 brush, Goldbit on high plains of cheeks as highlight with 225 brush.

Lips: Resort Eye Khol as lip liner, Up the Amp! Lipstick and Li' Lily touched to the center of lips with 275 brush.


Now that I've "made up" for lost time, if you're on LJ and want to see more, I have a makeup journal here: http://www.livejournal.com/userinfo....sonrisa_makeup


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 8, 2005)

wow! you look amazing in all of them!! the makeup application is sooo flawless. and you have seriously great skin too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 8, 2005)

Hot damn!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 8, 2005)

your're such a doll! love your style my dear


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 8, 2005)

wow girl! your rocking at this!! I especailly love the last 3 looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Purple is so your colour- is too is blues and oranges- never would work for me unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But wow, you have it really going for you- i can see why you work for MAC!!!  You are such a doll! Keep them coming girl!


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh...my...God!!!  You are extremely beautiful and your application skills are flawless...I've never seen such perfect application...ever!!!  You have some major talent!!!  I'm definitely going to steal some of these looks...they are perfection!!!


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok...this so doesnt help my temptation to do a huge haul again. This makes me want to go buy so many colors now....hmmm...i get paid on friday.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 8, 2005)

You're just stunning! Could you maybe pass on some of your talent to me via good vibes? Every look is so perfect!


----------



## KJam (Nov 8, 2005)

very pretty - you are very talented. Thanks especially for listing the brushes you used and where you placed the product - you just caused another huge haul at MAC for me!


----------



## damselfly (Nov 8, 2005)

:O omg! ur soo good at applying its flawless! luv them all


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

Ha!  You posted the infamous Blue and Gold eye that everyone on LJ has copied.  I still rock that look and actually went to MAC to purchase everything you used because I wanted to get it just right.


----------



## Verdigris (Nov 8, 2005)

I *adore* these looks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_I'mnotworthy, I'mnotworthy..._


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 8, 2005)

I seriously love the first look- I need to get what you put on your lips!!! its the red I've been looking for!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Great job on all of them!   I wish I had your talent!


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 8, 2005)

Your makeup is amazing!! No wonder you're famous on all these MAC sites. And you have the Heatherette lipstick, I want that so badly.


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

I adore all of these looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being someone who is new to makeup techniques, it's quite inspiring for me to see these pictures. I wish I could do that! Heh


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG you're soooo talented and gorgeous, i can't even pick a favorite look out of all of those cuz they're all so good!


----------



## Julez (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW! All those looks are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You could seriously be a model.


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

i love the purple and the look with jewel blue in the crease. the one with jewel blue makes ur eyes look amazing!!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 8, 2005)

Glad to see pics from you here, too! I adore your skills and all of your looks are amazing!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG! FINALLY an fotd post from you Risa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  we're not worthy, we're not worthy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r FABULOUS and i walk in your shadow missy!!! =)


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 8, 2005)

You do AMAZING work! All of them are flawless and completely beautiful!


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG, the last two rock my face off. Great stuff!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 8, 2005)

They are all fabulous, but especially love the blue and gold one.  God I wish I could create that look on me, but I'm far too clumsy.


----------



## Pale Moon (Nov 8, 2005)

Woww.. 

i rarely post reply.. but you're so awesome and talented and.. i dunno what to say..

fabulous jobs truly

just another Wow..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow! I like them all especially the last one! Purple is heaven!


----------



## Pei (Nov 8, 2005)

O-M-G, u're seriously HOT! The way u matched the colours are totally mind-blowing!


----------



## devin (Nov 8, 2005)

wow! you've got skills. your makeup is vibrant! i love it!


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

mu colour combos like this is one of my favs on the planet.  thank you for the breakdowns on every single one, SR.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 some of the looks you do just make my toes curl from pleasure.


----------



## Bianca (Nov 8, 2005)

You are truly gorgeous!!!


----------



## orodwen (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_I seriously love the first look- I need to get what you put on your lips!!! its the red I've been looking for!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Great job on all of them!   I wish I had your talent!_

 
ITA.  it's such a great red.


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 8, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY stunning! I love all of these looks, you are incredibly talented! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## stacey (Nov 8, 2005)

thats freakin' hot. great job!


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW girl, i knew you were good but you totally are the next level! i need to try some of these looks!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2005)

ahhh!! i love your freckles, you're adorable :]

i really really love the look with the gold/blue eyeys and the nude lips, so elegant. haha now i have all those products on my list.


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 8, 2005)

AMAZING!!! That's all I could say.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 8, 2005)

I love them all I can't possibly choose a favourite.


----------



## User67 (Nov 8, 2005)

SonRisa, 
You are so amazing, so talented, so creative! I wish I could do my make-up the way you do yours! I also love your freckles & the fact that you don't cover them up. I can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## wheatbox (Nov 8, 2005)

so damn gorgeous.  i love love love the green and gold one... so striking and the lips are amazing!


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 8, 2005)

Omg Risa! I love all of them! Ure absolutely talented!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 8, 2005)

gawwjuss


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 8, 2005)

The blue and orange look is one of my favorite looks ever of yours.  It's such an amazing combination of complimentary colors which I have tried to copy many times!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Nov 8, 2005)

those are effing AWESOME!


----------



## user3 (Nov 8, 2005)

I always enjoy seeing your looks on LJ but I am happy to see you here! They all look great!~


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Nov 8, 2005)

Your makeup technique is sooo beyond! Please do more fotd !!!! (=


----------



## lover* (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh em geee!  All gorgeous!


----------



## Asha (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't posted yet, but this definitely inspired me to.  I have never seen such beautiful looks, you are gorgeous and your talent is beyond anything I've ever seen. W-O-W!


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_The blue and orange look is one of my favorite looks ever of yours._

 

Totally agree !!! I was amazed when I saw it on LJ!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Nov 9, 2005)

your just FABULOUS!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm so glad you decided to post here on Specktra, I see your looks all the time on LJ but I have no idea how to post on there so I can't comment on how incredibly talented you are! I LOVE all the looks!


----------



## diorgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Pure Artistry!!

Love your use of bold colors on your lips.
Very striking!!


----------



## tabgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

Stunning...flawless...and most of all so ORIGINAL! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## crimsonette (Nov 9, 2005)

so you were pretty much born to do amazing make-up. *sigh* gorgeous, all of it!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 9, 2005)

Again - all of them are awesome - its so funny im starting to "explore" out side of my "normal" color eyeshadows on to more "bolder" ones..  I love them all!  You have great skills!! - Thus why you are a MAC artist!    Thanks for taking the time of listing all the brushes you used - and where.


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 9, 2005)

Absolutely stunning,two words:fabulously gorgeous.You're beautiful


----------



## BeckMac (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm literally speachless! I...can't believe....how AMAZING you are! I'm so jealous but inspired all at once! I want to be as good as you are!! I wrote down a bunch of the products you used that i don't have yet....
Today i'm going to try to replicate one of the looks you posted but i'm sure i won't do anywhere near as good as you did! 
By the way, where do you get those little "adorn crystals"? I've been wanting to get something exactly like them. THANKS!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 9, 2005)

Go girl! I loooove to see your looks!


----------



## Joke (Nov 9, 2005)

Great job! All of them!
My absolute fav is the one from the Gwen concert!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeckMac* 
_I'm literally speachless! I...can't believe....how AMAZING you are! I'm so jealous but inspired all at once! I want to be as good as you are!! I wrote down a bunch of the products you used that i don't have yet....
Today i'm going to try to replicate one of the looks you posted but i'm sure i won't do anywhere near as good as you did! 
By the way, where do you get those little "adorn crystals"? I've been wanting to get something exactly like them. THANKS!!!_

 
Thanks hun! Just practice, practice, practice. Working at MAC has definitely helped me improve; I cringe when I look at old makeup pics. Those crystals were released with the "Adorn" collection last Christmas. However, you can buy similar ones at any craft store


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 9, 2005)

OMG...I loooove your skin and your freckles ! You are absolutely gorgeous and talented. I love all of these looks!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 9, 2005)

Very inspiring looks! Amazing colour combinations. The green (it looks green rather than blue to me!) and gold one is my favourite. Show Mac the colour you made on your lips and get them to make it into a lipstick!

About face/bod crystals - you can buy them in loads of places. I'm Indian and we use them all the time for brides and special occasions. You can get them at Indian stores and fun/younger jewellery shops like Claires in Uk.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 9, 2005)

I really can't think of an adequate word to describe how amazing these are! Your looks are the main reason I go on LJ, and I am always floored by what you come up with.  You really put the artist in makeup artist! You're a beautiful, talented lady & I thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks so much for posting!! i never would have navigated thru LJ to look at your looks!


----------



## BeckMac (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info, sweetie!!!


----------



## km619 (Nov 9, 2005)

If you ever have the time, could you do some tutorials?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you're everyone's makeup idol.


----------



## Bexx (Nov 9, 2005)

omg hotness...wanna do my mu?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 9, 2005)

Amaaaaaazing! I love all of them of course, but my favorite would have to be that gold and teal eye look! I'm so totally going to copy that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, love Up the Amp on you! Looked awful on me.


----------



## angela (Nov 10, 2005)

risa! you're such an inspiration.. im so glad to finally see your FOTDs! i love love love your work.. *bows* =]


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 10, 2005)

This is by far my favorite look out of all of them! They are all amazing, but this one is just so amazingly stunning! I love the combo! So pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_





Eyes: Bare Canvas as base, Jewel Blue in crease with 224 brush, Plumage defined in crease with 266 brush and blended upwards with 219 and 222 brushes. Brill in tear duct area with 275 brush, Goldbit on browbone with 217 brush and Casino on lid with 236 brush and water based mixing medium. Top waterline is lined with engraved powerpoint, bottom with tealo powerpoint. Below lower lashes is lined with plumage and a 266 brush and jewel blue with a 219. Touch of casino applied with a 263 brush. ZoomBlack mascara. Strut and Cork on brows. NW20 Select Coverup underneath eyes with a 272 brush.

Cheeks: Gold Deposit Mineralized Skin Finish with a 187 brush

Face: Extra Light Hyper Real pressed powder with a 150 brush

Lips: Spice lipliner, Bare Trance lipstick, VGV and VGII lipsticks with Babied Lacquer over them. (See? I tried to find SOMETHING that worked. . .) At work I also changed it twice. For 3 hours I wore Payoff PLW and then changed it to Bronze Shimmer lipstick and Oak lipliner._


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm with Jen above: my fave is the one she copied. I also liked the Ornamentalism one (oh those lips!). I'm personally not fond of the ones where there is a very cool-toned lip colour but that isn't to say I can't appreciate the stunning work you've done application-wise.

Some of your eye looks are ones I'd actually take to a MA and go, "Put this on me!", so I am a fan


----------



## lola336 (Nov 10, 2005)

i love all of them...the last 3 are my favorites..but of course they are all amazing...glad to see ur posting here....next time u come to NY ur doing my makeup hehe


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 10, 2005)

OMGOSH!! youre really good!! you put me to shame  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 11, 2005)

Just had to have another look at these stunning pics!  I'm inspired now to try highlighting the tearduct area, I think it might go a long way towards brightening me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again.....


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *km619* 
_If you ever have the time, could you do some tutorials?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think you're everyone's makeup idol._

 
I actually won't be doing any tutorials because they make absolutely no sense to me. They don't "teach" much IMO and to be quite honest, they're a pain in the ass to make.  I made one in the past, and everyone just copied the look exactly, which was not the point. I used "weird" colors to show placement of things and no one seemed to grasp that. Plus, there's no "right" way to apply makeup necessarily. For everyday makeup, yes, things should be seamlessly blended, but aside from that, do what you want! Posting photos don't really show application techniques. I realized this when I was staying with mandabean254 (on LJ) in New York. She watched me do my makeup and was amazed at how lightly I touched the brush to my face and at how little product I used. This is something that photos don't show. And what most people fail to to understand is that a tutorial using x,y and z shadows doesn't mean you have to use x, y and z shadows. You can use a, b and c in place of them. Plus, I feel like tutorials (where people are copying the color combos) limit creativity. We all gather inspiration from various places whether we're conciously aware of it or not, but tutorials limit that IMO. I force myself to come up with new "looks" by never repeating a look unless I'm running SUPER late. Yep, you read right! Over the past 2 or so years, I have never worn the same look twice. When i get ready to do my makeup, I open my palettes and choose at least 2 colors, I haven't worn in a while. Even if it looks like they won't work together, I make them work. It's all about placement


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 15, 2005)

Your last post shows you're even more talented and inspiring.
I totally understand what you mean about tutorials and i personally don't learn loads from them either but i just love to see the transformation unfold.


----------



## mac4me! (Nov 15, 2005)

I am a makeup artist working for mac in canada.  I have to say i love your makeup you are sooo good at what you do it def shows.  Your blending and looks are an inspiration!  Post some more some day i look forward to seeing what else you come up with!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm speechless... Everyone of those fotd's are STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## breathless (Nov 16, 2005)

jee golly wizz girl! i dont know what my favorite look is.


----------



## kissablethoughts (Nov 17, 2005)

.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 17, 2005)

They are all gorgeous! You are really talented! The 1st, 6th and 7th are my favourites! Very nicely done.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Your last post shows you're even more talented and inspiring.
I totally understand what you mean about tutorials and i personally don't learn loads from them either but i just love to see the transformation unfold._

 

Thanks hun! I like to encourage people to push their own creativity. That's why I LOVE when makeup communities on LJ, or here have "themes" or challenges. They encourage people to think outside the box.


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Nov 22, 2005)

all i can say is OMGGG WOWWWW


----------



## mallory (Nov 22, 2005)

Awesome! I love love love the eyes!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok I need to become a friend of yours on LJ. How do I do that???


----------



## msthrope (Nov 30, 2005)

what's a good substitute fror picadilly that's easier to get?  i can't remember what it looks like now as it's been so many years since i had it.  is sleepy close at all?  anything?


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 30, 2005)

How refreshing to see another colour addict!  

There was not a look there that I did not enjoy either!  

I have to use heavy bases on my lids due to allergic reactions, so it is really really hard to blend like I want to on myself, but on others that do not need the heavy bases, I get to blend to my heart's content.  

I love the colors and looks you use.  It would be such fun to hang out together and play, wouldn't it?

Thanks for taking the time to share the looks with us.  It is so inspiring!  

Hey, if you want to have some real fun, get Girl About Town, blend it with Blue pigment and watch the color blast from your lips.  

Like Up the Amp with a twist of even more excitment.

Keep up the good work, color girl!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_what's a good substitute fror picadilly that's easier to get?  i can't remember what it looks like now as it's been so many years since i had it.  is sleepy close at all?  anything?_

 
Yogurt would be the closest exsisting color. Sleepy is a tad too frosty and possibly not pink enough.


----------



## amal (Mar 22, 2006)

you look amazing .beacuse
 you are buetiful.....


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 22, 2006)

Where do you buy the crystals? What do you use for adhesive? The looks are great! I am trying my best to get to that level.  Practice makes perfect.  Did you go to school to learn how to apply makeup?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 22, 2006)

total love.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sexay!


----------



## snickrs (Mar 22, 2006)

the last one is gorgeous but i jus love all of em


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 23, 2006)

Love 6 and 7 best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are all pretty amazing though.


----------



## halliek06 (Mar 23, 2006)

*...wow*

ok so basically, you inspire me


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 23, 2006)

You are an inspiration to me to say the very least.. you are gorgeous, and you use color so inventively.  I love them all, and especially the last purple one!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, you're so creative!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

you're great...your looks are amazing.


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2006)

This one is amazing!!! I'm going to copy that look sometime, the gold and the blue...


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

I LOVE the Sunplosion and Blu-Noir look with the Vibrant "O" lipstick!!!! IT's beautiful!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I actually won't be doing any tutorials because they make absolutely no sense to me. They don't "teach" much IMO and to be quite honest, they're a pain in the ass to make.  I made one in the past, and everyone just copied the look exactly, which was not the point. I used "weird" colors to show placement of things and no one seemed to grasp that. Plus, there's no "right" way to apply makeup necessarily. For everyday makeup, yes, things should be seamlessly blended, but aside from that, do what you want! Posting photos don't really show application techniques. I realized this when I was staying with mandabean254 (on LJ) in New York. She watched me do my makeup and was amazed at how lightly I touched the brush to my face and at how little product I used. This is something that photos don't show. And what most people fail to to understand is that a tutorial using x,y and z shadows doesn't mean you have to use x, y and z shadows. You can use a, b and c in place of them. Plus, I feel like tutorials (where people are copying the color combos) limit creativity. We all gather inspiration from various places whether we're conciously aware of it or not, but tutorials limit that IMO. I force myself to come up with new "looks" by never repeating a look unless I'm running SUPER late. Yep, you read right! Over the past 2 or so years, I have never worn the same look twice. When i get ready to do my makeup, I open my palettes and choose at least 2 colors, I haven't worn in a while. Even if it looks like they won't work together, I make them work. It's all about placement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I completely agree with you on that!!  Your MU is FANTASTIC...hmmm Frisco isn't that far of a drive..heehee


----------



## hundove (Mar 30, 2006)

spectacular makeup application!
Thanks for sharing with us your looks!!! LOVe them and you're so pretty!
By the way, what is LJ? Where can I see that?


----------



## mellz (Mar 30, 2006)

absolutely stunning! I see so many I wanna try


----------



## linkas (Mar 30, 2006)

Fabulous!!!!! wow!! I love your freckles!!!!!!


----------



## KawaiMakani (Mar 30, 2006)

I just have to say that you are AMAZING!


----------



## P!NK GIRL (Mar 30, 2006)

woooooooooooooooooooooow 

veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery beautiful


----------



## turquesa (Jul 29, 2006)

wow the blue and gold look is amazing


----------



## MzEmo (Jul 29, 2006)

wow your fotds are fantastic. i missed you havent seen you post any fotds for a while. glad your back :smile:


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

I am new to this site and have been more or less "lurking", but WOW!!, these looks _made _write to tell you how absolutely 100% amazing you look. I love them and will definitely be trying them out myself! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 22, 2007)

wooooooooooow! I love the colors you work with =]


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dang! I got really excited because I thought Risa was posting again.  Anyone know how she's doing? I really miss her looks.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 23, 2007)

i love all the looks. this girl has some serious talent. no wonder she's so popular on this site.


----------



## makeupgal (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow!  Major talent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love ALL of these looks.  I want that Heatherette lipstick!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG you're absolutely gorgeous and SO talented!!!
I wish you lived in southern CA then I'd be visiting your MAC counter all the time!!! and your last look is just HOT!!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 23, 2007)

I am new here and I can't believe man is capable of such artistry!  You are totally on a different level girl!  I love love love your freckles, too.  You have such perfect skin!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 23, 2007)

I want to be SonRisa, lol. She's amazing. 

MAC is SOOOOOOOOOO stupid for losing her.


----------



## shmoopy (Feb 23, 2007)

OMG!  speechless!  you are beautiful and talented!  wow!


----------



## d_copper (Feb 23, 2007)

If I lived in America I would definitely come and visit you. You are gorgeous and all the different looks are just amazing.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Feb 23, 2007)

Bravo Bravo & a standing ovation! You are amazing. I wish you were in South Florida so you could give me some lessons cause you are seriously talented!


----------



## bhaerynden (Feb 23, 2007)

you're very pretty and I love your makeups


----------



## dramaqueen (Feb 23, 2007)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuRlLiE (Feb 27, 2007)

omg i love the way u do ur makeup its so fricken sexy


----------



## GuRlLiE (Feb 27, 2007)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your make-up omg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Attachment 2814























:  heart:


----------



## HotPinkGloss8 (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW!! U look so good in all the pics but the last one especially is gorgeous!!! Love the makeup the skin!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 10, 2007)

Love them all, very gorgeous and creative :-D


----------



## circe221 (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW!!! Amazing!!!! You have mad skills, girl!!!!
The last one is simply spectacular! Love those purples!!!!!


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 10, 2008)

All your looks are amazing, and you are such a pro at blending the colours!  In particular, I like what you have done with the blues.  Really pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickied99 (Aug 10, 2008)

You are very talented and know exactly how to apply makeup to perfection.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 10, 2008)

These looks are stunning! I'm adding your livejournal.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 10, 2008)

Seriously fabulous!  You are SO talented - keep the looks coming, I LOVE your work


----------



## falsefiction (Aug 10, 2008)

they are all fab!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 12, 2008)

You're such an inspiration! Seriously, you make me want to go and experiment with all my make up until I'm amazing like you. <3


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Aug 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, how cute are your freckles?!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 13, 2008)

wow they are all so amazing! i love the green-gold one, i have to do something like this


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 13, 2008)

STUNNING!! I love all the looks. Never seen anything like this!


----------



## magia (Aug 13, 2008)

Amazing job! Truly, all looks look so perfect!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

wow


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Aug 13, 2008)

i remember you from MG from wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back!!!!!!!! 

Loving the looks .i think the gold/turqoise look looks really good on you...keep up the good work, youre so pretty!!!


----------



## gaishell (May 23, 2010)

Lovely looks, I like the most gold&green eyes


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 23, 2010)

Really love the sixth and seventh looks!! Loving those color combos!


----------



## thekatalyst (May 23, 2010)

I love the teal and gold one! I'm itchin' to try that one myself!


----------



## JULIA (May 23, 2010)

You're one of my two favourite yt gurus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your style! thanks for sharing.


----------



## justalildirrtyx (May 24, 2010)

omg gorgeous!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 your skin is FLAWLESS! what's your skin care regimen?!?!?


----------



## UnleashTheBats (May 24, 2010)

Your work is SERIOUSLY AMAZING!!! You're makeup skills are fantastic


----------

